# ? cleaning w/ acid



## Trying not to break it (Dec 16, 2007)

hi everyone, hope some one can answer my question.  will an acid solution freeze outside?  i just started to try to clean things with acid and didn't know if i had a bottle in it could it freeze and break the bottle.  would appreciate some advise on this.  thanks,  rhona


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 17, 2007)

ive never had a problem even in the teens

 Digger ry


----------



## Bottleman (Dec 17, 2007)

It depends what type of acid you are talking about. I know Oxalic will freeze from first hand experience.  I am not sure about other types though.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 17, 2007)

most acids with lower the freezing temperature of water but it matters what the concentration is and what type of acid. i wouldnt chance it if its a good bottle.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Dec 17, 2007)

hi ryan, tom and matt,  thanks for replying,  i am using a solution of muratic acid at a 50/50 mix.  i guess i can still put some crock pieces in, and try a few old bottles.   thanks, rhona


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi Rhona...

 I've been using the muriatic acid solution (soup as I call it) for about 5 years now and I have never had a problem with the solution freezing. I've used both a 50/50 solution and a "straight up" solution for really hard calcified growth.  No freezing problems with either.  I keep the "soup" outside in a five gallon bucket with a tight lid on it. []

 One thing you must remember is the temperature differential. You use the acid outside, so the temperature of your solution becomes the same as the outside air temperature. If you take a bottle out and bring it into a warm interior and run it under room temperature water...Crack!!!![][][][][][]

 Before I take the bottle out of the "soup" in the winter, I bring out another bucket of cold, fresh water and let it cool down to near freezing. I remove the cleaned bottle from the acid solution and immerse it into the cold, fresh water and rinse all the debris and residual acid off the bottle.  Then I wrap the bottle in an old towel and bring it inside and set it in cool place (cellar or mud room) and let it warm up gradually to room temperature. Then (and only then) do I bring it inside the warm kitchen and give it another rinse or additional cleaning with bottle brushes in the sink using cold running water.[&:]

 I would try your acid solution and cleaning methods on some common bottles first and when you become comfortable with it, then use it on your high quality "keepers".[8D]

 Nice chattin with you, Rhona. 

 Wayne


----------



## Trying not to break it (Dec 19, 2007)

hi wyane,  sorry i had to read and run last night,  i  wanted to get some bottles in before it got to late.  thanks for all the good information, i let you know how they turn out.  rhona


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey Rhona...

 Can't wait to see them. Be sure and take some before and after photos.  You get a chance to compare the results side by side[8|]

 Wayne


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 19, 2007)

wayne very good write up, thats what i do ever since i had a blob top break on me during the winter. glass does not like cold then warm in real short periods of time

 Digge ry


----------



## ktbi (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi Rhona/Wayne...Is soaking in the Muriatic Acid Bath good enough or do you need to tumble as well?
 Thnks....Ron


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 21, 2007)

hey ktbi...

 Hi Ron,  To answer your question, it depends on the bottle and how long it has been underwater.  All of the Stoddard bottles I have found came out of the soup in spectacular condition and didn't need to be tumbled...

 Some of my other bottles had scratches in them from rolling around on the bottom and they needed to be tumbled.  I have examples of both.  I usually try to take some before and after shots of the bottles.  A lot of the freshwater bottles that were buried in the mud, come out like they were just thrown into the water yesterday, so there is really no set answer.  If the bottle is dull, lightly scratched and it is a top shelf/high dollar bottle get it tumbled.

 Hope this answers you question.

 Wayne


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 18, 2008)

Greetings all,

 I'm trying the 50/50 muriatic acid mix on a couple trial bottles. when i'm finished, do I store the used acid mix for next time or do i dispose of it?? what is the correct way to dispose of it?? thanks in advance for your help. I'm an old dog learning some new tricks.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 18, 2008)

Its not all that powerful acid to start with. You can probably neutralize it with some lime. Outside of course.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 18, 2008)

I keep mine in a 5gallon bucket with the top on it. It keeps for ever. If you want to dispose of it put it in a 5 gallon bucket and add 1 pound of white lime or 1 pound of baking soda. When the reaction stops add water until almost full and let it sit uncovered for a week in the sun adding water to keep it full. Then just dump it out in the corner of the yard or down the drain if there is not to much gunk in the bottom. Don't dump it down the drain if you have a septic tank

 I use backing soda because it comes in 1lb boxes and lime comes in 50lb bags.

 By the way, nice bottles.[]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi Buzz...

 Like Warren said, that stuff keeps forever...  I've run more than a hundred bottles through my bucket of "soup" and it is still working for me. Have had this batch for over two years now.  Just remember to keep a tight lid on it, when not in use and store it outside away from the animals,  inquisitive young kids, prying eyes, etc. []

 Rinse your bottles well. Any residual acid will eat through paint, stain your floors and shelves.  [] Good luck.

 Wayne


----------



## glass man (Feb 9, 2008)

A word of caution. A friend of mine had some bottles in a solution of muriatic acid and let them soak over night in his metal shed. He keep his tools ,lawn mower etc. in the same shed with the bottles in the acid solution. He called me the next day to come over to see what had happened. ALL the iron in his tools ,lawn mower were as rusted as if they had been out in the rain ,elements,FOR YEARS!


----------

